# MTB Verleih im Raum AB



## CSchmidt (12. Juli 2006)

Liebe MTBler im Raum AB!

Ich bin übers Wochenende in Aschaffenburg und suche in der Nähe einen MTB Verleih. Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen.

Besten Dank

Christian


----------



## natty_dread (12. Juli 2006)

z.B. da: http://www.wiediabike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSchmidt (12. Juli 2006)

Danke sehr


----------

